# Unheated Fish Tank



## Zippy (Mar 18, 2012)

I was just given my betta, Zippy, for my birthday 3 days ago. I have been looking at how to properly care for him and the most important thing I have learned is that I need to get him a heater! Poor little guy is just hanging out at the bottom of his tank. Unfortunatly, my local pet store closes at 6pm tonight and I don't get off work until 9pm. Due to my busy schedule, it's going to be difficult for me to get one before Wednesday. How important is it for bettas to be heated? Will he be okay until then or should I make this a huge priority? I am really starting to worry about him. Please help!!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

People keep (very unhappy) betta in unheated bowls for years. He probably won't die if you don't get him a heater before Wednesday. Don't forget to get a thermometer!
How big is your tank?
For now, just keep him in a warm place in the house (I hear closets can be warm) but not in direct sunlight or by a heating vent, as this will change the temperature a lot, which is bad. You can wrap the tank in a towel. If you don't have a lid (which is vital since betta can jump) cover the top with some plastic wrap (with air holes).
After you get a heater, you should notice that he soon will become brighter and much more active


----------



## Zippy (Mar 18, 2012)

Zippy is in a small 1 gallon tank right now, the one he was given to me in. I read that the smaller tanks (like the one he has now) will work for the first few (maybe two?) months but then he would really rather a larger one. I think that getting a heater (and thermometer!) for him are more important at the moment, but i also plan on getting him an upgraded tank as well. 

Also, thank you so much, Olympia, for the advise on wraping him in a towel and keeping him in the closet! Also, the plastic wrap idea is great, too! I really want him to live a long, happy comfortable life, and I don't think what he has now will work for long..


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well the thing about 1 gallons is, that there is almost no room for a heater, nor are there many heaters that are suitable for 1 gallon bowls. :/
You could probably pick up a 2 gallon bowl for around $10 at walmart, that would be safer to heat. Fish bowls are usually expensive at pet stores.


----------



## Zippy (Mar 18, 2012)

When I got home from work last night poor little Zippy was just chilling in his tank, literally. He isn't swimming around and he isn't eatting. I wrapped his tank in a towel and placed it in the closet. I really hope that this works and he starts feeling better.. I am going to Walmart tonight to see what I can do about a larger tank and a heater.

Question: How do I go about switching him from the colder water to the warmer water? I don't want to put Zippy in shock! Thanks again, you are so amazingly helpful!


----------



## skipperdee (Mar 1, 2012)

Zippy said:


> When I got home from work last night poor little Zippy was just chilling in his tank, literally. He isn't swimming around and he isn't eatting. I wrapped his tank in a towel and placed it in the closet. I really hope that this works and he starts feeling better.. I am going to Walmart tonight to see what I can do about a larger tank and a heater.
> 
> Question: How do I go about switching him from the colder water to the warmer water? I don't want to put Zippy in shock! Thanks again, you are so amazingly helpful!


 
Maybe you could transfer him in a plastic bag and let this sit in the warm water for about 10-20mins, to let the water in the bag adjust slowly, then slowly let the warm water into the bag and release him that way


----------



## Zippy (Mar 18, 2012)

The plastic bag should have the old, cold water in it, right? Thanks for the advice, sounds like a good idea to me


----------



## skipperdee (Mar 1, 2012)

right, just see if you can collect him (get him to swim into the plastic bag) with the original water, so he doesn't get to stressed. good luck


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hope he perks up soon


----------



## bananafish (Feb 9, 2012)

> Well the thing about 1 gallons is, that there is almost no room for a heater, nor are there many heaters that are suitable for 1 gallon bowls. :/
> You could probably pick up a 2 gallon bowl for around $10 at walmart, that would be safer to heat. Fish bowls are usually expensive at pet stores.


I have my new betta in a one-gallon until his 5-gallon cycles. I have one of those flat credit card-sized heaters in there, suction-cupped to the wall. It keeps him a toasty 80-82 degrees. Like this one: http://www.marineandreef.com/Hydor_Mini_Aquarium_Heater_15_Watt_p/rhy00474.htm

Hasn't melted his plastic tank, and he seems pretty happy. Of course, he's just a little guy too... maybe an inch and a half long at most? Anyway, just wanted to point out that there are heaters that can go in a one-gallon.


----------



## Zippy (Mar 18, 2012)

Skipperdee: Your tips for transfering make me feel much more comfortable about actually doing it later. 

Bananafish: That heater looks great! I am going to check it out.

Olympia: Thanks for all of your advice and support!

Thanks so so much for all the help you guys, it means a lot that there are so many helpful people out there!


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

The world needs more people like you who actually want to take care of your fish. What tank is it?


----------



## Zippy (Mar 18, 2012)

Right now he is in just a simple 1gal Top Fin Fish Bowl, the one that's like $10 at petsmart.. Think that small heater would work for that or should I just get him a new tank all together? The other problem with the bowl is it doesn't have a top, so right now I just have plastic wrap with holes in it doing the job..

I am already so in love with him, I really want him to be healthy and happy


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If you find that heater, it will give you some time to save for a bigger tank..
At that point it's up to you: Some people keep theirs happy at 1 gallon, others like to get them 2-5 gallons, once you hit 10 gallons you can start adding other fish.. You can keep it as small or take it up to pretty big for him, it's up to you! Warning.. expanding is pretty addicting and can drain your money away faster than you know


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

best/cheapest heater IMO for 1 gallon tanks is this hydor 7.5watter mini heater


its out of stock on amazon but you can read reviews 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006JLPFE/ref=oh_o00_s00_i01_details

for sale here 

http://www.wpetsupply.com/wps-3-37257.html

unless you leave in a place that is extremely hot you can leave this heater on all day during fall/winter/spring, and turn it on only at night during the summer 

its nonadjustable so make sure you have a thermometer but it generally keep all three of my one gallons between 80-85 degrees


----------



## Zippy (Mar 18, 2012)

Olympia: I have a feeling that I will spending a lot of money on him, I don't have kids or any other pets so he'll be like my little spoiled child, LOL! What kind of other fish would I be able to put in with him? It wouldn't be for a while, but as a thought..

newarkhiphop: I really appreciat the links, checked them both out and if I can't find one like that at my local petsmart or walmart, I will order one of those. What kind of tanks are your 1 gals? Thanks a million!!


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

Zippy said:


> Olympia: I have a feeling that I will spending a lot of money on him, I don't have kids or any other pets so he'll be like my little spoiled child, LOL! What kind of other fish would I be able to put in with him? It wouldn't be for a while, but as a thought..
> 
> newarkhiphop: I really appreciat the links, checked them both out and if I can't find one like that at my local petsmart or walmart, I will order one of those. What kind of tanks are your 1 gals? Thanks a million!!


i have a one gallon aqueon mini bow and a one gallon petco critter keeper and a no name one gallon from walmart

like i said i just pop them in there and forget about them for most of the year, its only durin summer months that i make sure that i unplug them during the day cause that water can get quite warm 

the fish really seem to like them too, i place mine upright and semi leaning and all 3 bettas "hide" behind it during the day and sleep behind it at night

if you look @ my youtube vids i think you can see the heater in there


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

You can go to the Compatability section of this forum for some ideas. Cory cats are a really popular choice. So are kuhli loaches


----------

